# Chemical guys restock



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Johnny, 

Any ideas when this kit may be back in stock?

Chemical Guys Citrus Wash Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss

Cheers

Maccaa


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Maccaa, 

We are expecting a delivery at some stage this week, so I hope in the next day or 2 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Johnny,

Any updates?

Cheers

Maccaa


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

With any luck its going to arrive at my premises in the next couple of hours 

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Good thing too mate


----------

